# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Выполнение произвольного кода в играх на движке Unreal

## ALEX(XX)

Луиджи Аурэма обнаружил уязвимость в компьютерных  играх на движке Unreal. Причиной уязвимости стала функция  UGameEngine::UpdateConnectingMessage, используемая в играх для  обновления данных с сервера. Недостаточная обработка входных данных  позволяет злоумышленнику произвести переполнение буфера и удаленно  выполнить произвольный программный код на уязвимой системе. Среди  уязвимых игр Unreal Tournament 2004, UT2003, Postal 2, Raven Shield,  SWAT4 и многие другие игры, основанные на движке Unreal версий 1, 2 и  2.5. Уязвимость проявляется на платформах: Windows, Linux и Mac OS X.
Эксплоит

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

> 1, 2 и 2.5


т.е. вагоны и тележки.. а учитывая линейки, которые "2 и 2.5"...

----------

